# Could you spare some positive thoughts this xmas? updated



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm asking if you lovely people could spare a few positive thoughts for a little baby and his grandma, from the village where I live, who were mown down by a drunk driver in the village this afternoon. The baby was trapped in his buggy underneath the car. Him and his grandma were airlifted to hospital. I pray to god that they will be alright and I hope that you will join me in sending positive vibes to the baby and his family, as we all know how precious our babies are.

Thankyou

Kay


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

oh god thats awful

my thoughts are with the family


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope and pray that they are ok
L x


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Oh gosh, that's terrible news.

Will be thinking of them and praying they pull through - do let us know how they are.

S x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh my Word what a horrible thing to happen

the family is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Chandy30 (Apr 19, 2005)

How terrible  

My thoughts & prayers are with them & their families

C x x


----------



## ckhayes (Nov 7, 2006)

sending our love and hope for a happy ending.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

That is awful

They are in my thoughts    

Please keep us updated

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Kay that's terrible.

Sending them lots of  positive thoughts 

C~x


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi I'm so sorry it's taken so long for me to come and update this, been a very sick household has ours.

The driver turned out not to be drunk but possibly having a row with his girlfriend. He is 33 and out on bail till end of Feb.

Baby is miraculously fine and escaped with nothing more than bruising, his pushchair folded around him like a cocoon.

The Grandma however did not fair so well and after a 7 hour operation on Christmas day was transfered to another ICU for more specialist care for her injuries.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Kay, that's greta news about the baby. Blimey what pushchair make was it? That's got to be some great safety features (or lucky chance).

Sorry to hear the grandmother is still poorly. Please do pass on my positive thoughts and good wishes to her and her family. 

C~x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Thanks foir the update

Thoughts and prayers with the grandma and her family

That buggy protected that little one so well! so happy they are ok

xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Thankyou to all those that sent positive thoughts and best wishes for this family. 

The grandma involved in this terrible accident is my landlady so i have passed on all the good wishes to my landlord. 

The news is now that although she is able to breath on her own she is showing no brain responses to any of the tests they have performed so it has sadly been decided to switch off all machines that were helping her and withdraw all medication except for that which is needed to keep her comfortable and wait for the inevitable........... but deep down we'll all be hoping for a miracle. 

Baby is fine, although has been unsettled since, he was saved by the fact he was in his car seat travel system. His two sisters (aged 6 + 7 years) wanted to stay at home rather than go for a walk with their nanna, a decision that the two little girls may not fully understand was one that saved their lives for had they have gone with their nanna they would not be here today

Kay


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

How sad for the family what a waste of life. I hope that the ladies last days here are as comfortable as they can be.
Am sure when the girls get older they wil understand exactly what could have been.

Dont really want to ask about the ********* that did this but has he held accountable ??


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Kay

Thanks for the update- so sorry its not better news

Like you said those little girls are so lucky they said they didnt want to go for a walk


xxx


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

I've heard today that my landlady has passed away. Such a tragic waste of an innocent lady's life. 

Lou the driver is a 33 year old guy who was bailed to reappear in February. It was first thought he was drunk but now seems as though him and his girlfriend may have been arguing but they were definitely speeding and going well above the speed limit for our village. At first he left the scene and his girlfriend slid across into the drivers seat to make out that she was driving but she was witnessed sliding across and the same witness saw her boyfriend run off. When the police made it clear to her that it was a life threatening situation she phoned her boyfriend who then returned to the scene. In my opinion both of them should be prosecuted, her for trying to pervert the course of justice and him for manslaughter, but knowing the law he'll get done for dangerous driving and be banned for a couple of years, receive a fine and community service and she'll get a slap on the wrist. They should lock them both up for a long time. No formal charges have been made at this point.

Thankyou for your best wishes for this family.

Kay


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Kay

My thoughts are with the Family- like you have said Such a tragic waste of an innocent lady's life. 

I hope the people involved get charged correctly(we can hope)

xxxx


----------

